# gt force 1.0 knackt beim federn



## zwinki86 (15. September 2010)

servus...

ich habe seit mitte juni ein gt force 1.0

habe vor einer woche mal die kurbel ausgebaut und die lager ausgebaut da ich aus dem tretlagerraum ein knacken hörte...

nachdem ich alles sauber und gefettet habe...lager wieder eingebaut(bissel fester als Handfest) und kurbel wieder mit drehmoment festgezogen...

nem tag später ne runde mit gefahren und die lager knacken noch doller als vorher...

so nun zu meiner frage...brauche ich nen bestimmtes drehmoment oder sagt ihr aus erfahrung das die lager einfach zu fest sind????


----------



## Kruko (15. September 2010)

Menins hat auch geknackt. Da hat sich einfach nur die Schraube des oberen Schwinglagers gelöst. Nachdem ich alles ausgebaut und gefettet habe und die Schraube fest war, war das Knacken weg. Ansonsten ist es wohl auch schon vorgekommen, dass das Knacken von den Ausfallenden kam. Die auch mal demontieren und neu fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (15. September 2010)

Das Knacken hatte ich bei meinem Sanction auch. 
In meinem Fall waren es die Aufallenden. Nach dem ich sie zerlegt und gefettet hatte war es vorbei. 
Hörte sich aber a
uch an als ob es aus dem Tretlagerbereich kommt. War es aber nicht.

Mein jetziges Force habe ich gleich komplett zerlegt und alles gefettet. Da hört man nur noch den Freilauf...


----------



## zwinki86 (25. September 2010)

so habe letzte woche die ausfallenden, den dogbone, die lageschlaen sowie die lager von der kurbel ausgebaut gereinigt und neu gefettet....

hat alles nichts gebracht es knackt immer noch...mein bikeladen ist auch gerade am verzweifeln wo das knacken noch herkommen könnte...


----------



## Deleted 140574 (25. September 2010)

Überprüf doch auch mal die Kettenblattschrauben. Hab schon öfters hier gelesen, dass von denen ein Knacken ausgeht. Am besten ALLE Schrauben ab Kurbel nach hinten reinigen, fetten und wieder rein. Bei meiner Hone-Kurbel is auch zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedal ne Beilagscheibe, die hat bei mir immer fürchterlich geknackt, dachte auch dass es Innenlager oder Lager vom Hinterbau sind. Dauerte über ein halbes Jahr bis ichs hatte! Kam dann auch erst dahinter, als ich ALLES was man zerlegen kann, zerlegt hab. Und zwar immer ein Teil raus, säubern und fetten und wieder rein, dann schauen obs knackt. Dann weißt später auch mal wenns wieder kommt, gleich wo als erstes schauen musst!


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2010)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> so habe letzte woche die ausfallenden, den dogbone, die lageschlaen sowie die lager von der kurbel ausgebaut gereinigt und neu gefettet....
> 
> hat alles nichts gebracht es knackt immer noch...mein bikeladen ist auch gerade am verzweifeln wo das knacken noch herkommen könnte...



Bist Du beim Bernd in Egeln?


----------



## zwinki86 (25. September 2010)

bei maik aus egeln ja


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2010)

Oops, ich meinte auch den Maik. Hab da was durcheinandergewürfelt... (Moped)


----------



## megaloman (6. Oktober 2010)

..mein force hat auch geknackt .... beim treten .... nach der inspektion dann knakte es bei einfedern ... ausfallenden eingefettet .. dämpfer ausgebaut und die büchsen gut eingefetet ...* jetzt ist alles ruhig* ...aller dings habe ich die kurbel achse nicht fest genug angezogen ..hat jetzt ein minimal leichtes spiel - kaum zu merken - aber ein unwohles gefühl beim fahren... muss ich noch anziehen ...diese sollten meines wissens sehr fest sein .... 

*-- ziehe sie doch einfach nicht so fest wie jetzt an und schau ob das knacken weg bleibt.... 
für die kurbel gibt es kein drehmoment ... das werkzeug dafür ist auch nicht Drehmoment-schlüssel freundlich*
-- hauptlager nicht so fest anziehen und schön einfetten --habe auch noch kein drehmoment für die PIVOT PINS herausgefunden...dürfen aber nicht zu fest sein!! 
-- ausfallenden einfetten (nötig ein kettenblatt schrauben schlüssel)
-- wenns noch knackt .. dämpferbüchsen einfetten... waren bei mir gar nicht gefettet...

an der kurbeleinstellschraube kannste noch (vorsichtig) drehen ..da kommt dass knacken aber eher nicht von.... 
und alles schön einfetten - wichtig ..erst den I-link lösen bevor kurbel andrehen....... habs irgendwo gelesen...
sonst gibtes hier :  http://www.gtbicycles.com/skin/frontend/gt/default/docs/GTSuspensionFrameTroubleShootingGuide.pdf
6 mögliche fehlerbehebungen zum knacken (in english).....
hier noch etwas mit bildern :  http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=560521

.... mich würde auch eine info zu den drehmomenten interessieren... hat jemand einen link dazu ..?  hab bis jetzt nur das GT orginal support video  und ein pdf gefunden...da sind aber nicht alle wichtigen schrauben - drehmomente angegeben...
hier meine erkenntniss :::
beim GT sensor : 
im video -die Drehmoment Klemmschraube *70 in-lb (86 kg-cm)*
im PDF - Gelenkzapfen Rastbolzen (drehzapfen sperre) 60 in-lb (70 kg-cm) ... heisst nur anders ..ist das selbe ? und andere drehmomente?.. k.A. ..habe sowieso kein sensor..
sonst:
Ausfallenden *75 in-lb (86 kg-cm)*
i-link mounting bolts (flex knochen schrauben) *75 in-lb (86 kg-cm)
*die 2 schrauben an der SLX kurbel *12-14 N-m * ... und die kurbel-einstellschraube am besten per Hand ..mein profi werkzeug dafür  ist aus kunstoff -- also ganz leicht andrehen...
für die hauptlager ( PIVOT PINS) fand ich noch kein drehmoment ,, dort heisstes nur : sollten nicht zu fest sein aber auch kein spiel haben (und symetrisch sein ..?).. beim zu festen anziehen brechen die dinger durch und ihr müsst neue bestellen.... ich denke ich bestell mir  eh ein satzt sämtlicher schrauben und bolzen ...hehe ..so zur sicherheit 

hat jemand noch eine drehmoment angabe für die befestigung des *DÄMPFERS*  oder auch für die *PIVOT PINS*????  usw..


----------



## TKraft (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leutz,

bin seit 3 Wochen Besitzer eines GT Force 1.0. Das dumme nur, hab es bei Ebay von nem Fahrradhändler in Österreich ersteigert. gestern habe ich ein knacken aus der Tretlagerregion vernommen. Das Rad sollte eigentlich neu sein 

Meine Frage: ist das bei GT sowas wie ne Kinderkrankheit mit dem Tretlager?

MfG

Torsten


----------



## zwinki86 (11. Oktober 2010)

muss ja wohl sowas wie ne kinderkrankheit sein wenn es bei so vielen leuten...

hab gestern bei mir noch die plastikbuchsen vom dog-bone durch messingbuchsen ersetzt...am weekend mal die nächste testfahrt machen und schauen




drehmomente würde ich auch gerne mal wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwinki86 (16. Oktober 2010)

knacken ist bei mir jetzt weg...


----------



## TKraft (16. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Teil jetzt zur Reparatur in die Werkstatt gebracht. Der Österreicher übernimmt die Rechnung. Dem ersten Eindruck der Werkstatt entsprechend, fehlt Schmierstoff im Lager. Bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht!

Danke für eure Antworten! RIDE on!


----------



## TKraft (20. Oktober 2010)

So hab mein Force 1.0 endlich wieder von der Werkstatt zurückbekommen. Die haben das Tretlager ausgebaut, war aber alles i.O. Lt. GT lag es an nicht richtig fest gezogenen Schrauben am Gelenk unten. Außerdem hat noch eine Scheibe zwischen Kurbel und Tretlager gefehlt. Das Knacken ist jetzt weg, bin mal gespannt wie lange!

Ride on!


----------



## Queristmehr (24. Januar 2011)

tach zusammen

mein force knackt auch seit dem we beim treten...... wie gekomm ich die lager teile raus?? einfach mim imbus oder bruach man da spezial werkzeug??


----------



## TKraft (24. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mein gt in die werkstatt gebracht, weil es schließlich neu war und garantie drauf ist. die sagten mir, sie hätten gt kontaktiert. das tretlager war ganz. was gemacht werden musste waren die schrauben am rahmen nachziehen. ich vermute, dass diese newtonzahl, mit der die die schrauben anziehen nicht ganz ausreicht. nach gewisser zeit lösen sie sich dann.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## megaloman (26. Januar 2011)

@ Queristmehr ..anleitung !!...sonst geht was kapput .... es gibts sogar irgend wo ein video oder foto anleitung....
 erst die imbusschrauben lösen dann mit am besten mit 2 !! zusammengeschraubten lager schlüssel die hauptlager lösen ...
gibts für 5-10 euro ... ich habs mit nur einem, versucht, der kann aber abrutschen und dir die zacken an lager weg brechen ... war bei mir so ..ist nicht schlimm sieht aber kacke aus.... besonders bei einer neuware ..  .. wieder anschrauben mit gefühl....gibts kein drehmoment für...
fette auch die ausfallenden nach .... knackt auch dort gerne ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (8. Februar 2011)

jo danke erst mal! werd die lager mal noch machen ausfall enden hab ich schon muss erst noch was werkzeug kaufen! 
weiß einer ob man die 6er imbus schrauben in dem titan finish einzeln bekommt? hab mir eine vermackt. was´en mist


----------



## Queristmehr (10. Februar 2011)

so alles wieder beinander und frisch gesäubert bzw gefettet.......
heut abend wird getestet. ist aber alles in allem recht easy.... werd das jetz ab und an mal machen....... 

ist sicher kein fehler oder?


----------



## Lahr-Biker (20. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen,
hab mir ca 1.5 Monaten ein gebrauchtes sanction gekauft.
Hab die Gabel generalüberholt sowie in den laufrädern alle lager getauscht da diese ausgeschlagen waren.
Dan ging mir das knacken vom tretlager auf den sack, kurbel weg lager angeschaut etc, fazit tretlager schrott.
Heute das neue lager schön rangebastelt ne runde gefahren und es knackt ganz leicht und bin mir sicher das es daher kommt.
Das Lager nachgezogen es knackt immer noch leicht, könnte das an dem i-link liegen?

gruß l.b.


----------

